# Shelves and display cases



## Reeves (Aug 22, 2005)

I've decided I would like to somehow display my growing collection of mantids.

Do anyone know of a place where I can purchase or order a shelf or display case that can hold several enclosures?


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

I use the white metal shelving that you can buy at Lowe's or Home Depot. THe rails screw into the walls and then you attach the supports to the rails. The shelves then sit on top of the supports.


----------



## Reeves (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Rick.

I think this is what I will do as well.


----------

